# ROCKETMILES ???



## Rail Freak (Jun 4, 2015)

Is this legit, does anyone know?


----------



## rrdude (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks to be, dunno much more yet, haven't perused the site enuff



Priceline to Buy Rocketmiles for About $20 Million 
Wall Street Journal-Feb 18, 2015
Two-year-old Rocketmiles helps customers accumulate frequent-flier ... A booking through Rocketmiles at the Hilton Garden Inn in New York for ...

Welcome to Rocketmiles Hi Jerry,

We look forward to helping you reach your dream vacation faster. Simply book hotels with us and earn thousands of miles per night. It’s that easy.

How you win. Let’s say you travel for work once a month. An average Rocketmiles booking earning 7,000 miles will earn you over 80,000 in a year ‒ just for your hotel stays! (*I'd Like to KNOW HOW! jerry*) That’s a big jump toward a first class seat on your next red-eye, a family trip to San Juan, or a second honeymoon in Cinque Terre.

We're always interested in your feedback. Let us know how we can make Rocketmiles even better and become your first stop for hotel bookings. Our well-traveled concierges are on call to help and I personally welcome feedback for how to serve you better.

Best regards,


Jay Hoffmann

CEO & Co-Founder, Rocketmiles


----------



## Flealick (Jun 5, 2015)

I believe it is legit...I've read a fair amount about it on travel/point blogs, but never paid too much attention since it was only for Airline miles and I rarely fly. I've booked a room for a trip to Chicago, one night in the Palmer House, $230 after taxes, and I'm getting 4000 AGR points, seems like a fine deal to me. Just keep in mind you won't earn points from the hotel's loyalty program, and the stay might or might not count towards elite status (but I've never come within spitting distance of qualifying for elite status, so that's fine with me).

One thing I wasn't crazy about (and I think this is true of all stays, but maybe it was just for my hotel), the reservations are prepaid. It is refundable, but I believe it required 5 days notice. I didn't really mind, since mine was a fairly last-minute booking, but if I was planning 6+ months out, that might give me pause. Especially without the first-time bonus, probably not worth it for 1000 points (less the points I'm foregoing from the hotel loyalty program).


----------



## chakk (Jun 6, 2015)

I am using it in a test case later this month and will report back on whether/when the miles appear in my AGR account.


----------



## SteveSFL (Jun 6, 2015)

I got 6,000 Southwest points thru Rocketmiles with no problem. It was 5k for the first time use bonus and 1k for the one night hotel stay. I didn't know until this thread that there was an option for AGR as well.


----------



## SteveSFL (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh I also had to cancel a reservation over a month after I made it and I got the refund no problem.


----------



## Flealick (Jun 6, 2015)

I believe the AGR option is brand new.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, I'm giving it a try, I'll get 6,000 AGR Pts for my first booking at the Holiday Inn Cedar Creek in Denver. Sounds Good!!!


----------



## chakk (Jun 23, 2015)

chakk said:


> I am using it in a test case later this month and will report back on whether/when the miles appear in my AGR account.


Got my 4000 miles 4 days after the stay at a motel booked through Rocketmiles. But the Rocketmiles room rate was $40 higher than the walk-up rate for this motel. I will leave it to others more familiar with AGR points values to decide if $40 for 4000 miles is a worthwhile deal.


----------



## SteveSFL (Jun 24, 2015)

chakk said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> > I am using it in a test case later this month and will report back on whether/when the miles appear in my AGR account.
> ...


I'd say it is. That's almost enough to change a one-zone Roomette into a 2-zone, and that could amount to a lot of value for $40.


----------



## Blackshirt Husker (Jul 1, 2015)

Consistently more expensive than other hotel booking sites--usually by about $20-$40 per night. But it's impossible to beat the reward points. I used them, and the 5000 points for my initial booking was posted to my AGR account within the week.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 1, 2015)

I used Rocket Miles to book a hotel in Denver. Because my brother is having surgery, I cancelled on Saturday & my Card Account was credited on Monday.


----------



## inspiration100 (Jul 2, 2015)

Just booked one through this site, fingers crossed the points appear as they should. Could have booked the same hotel slightly cheaper through priceline.


----------

